# Aluminum Frame



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

There are couple of thin pieces of moldings, which hide ceiling joints, began to separate. It appears to me the manufacturer uses air nailer to staple molding to ceiling frame. Since the frame is advertised as aluminum, I don't think the staple would be able to punch into aluminum frame. How do they attach ceiling panels to frame?

What do you do to re-attach separated ceiling molding? I tried super glue and it did not work well.


----------



## cdawrld (Jul 31, 2011)

My 4 month old 230rs had molding dropping from a panel joint as you described. 18 gauge nail gun on 45lbs and 1/2" staple. Worked fine for me.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

My 2008 21RS had the same problem in multiple areas. During one winter we had a stretch of about ten days where the temperature never got above 25 degrees. The aluminum framing contracted more than the paneling and molding. The paneling and molding bowed away from the framing and the brad nails pulled through. To be sure it didn't happen again, I wanted to use fasteners with bigger heads than the original brads. I ended up with white serrated paneling nails which I drove in by hand. Had to hold them with a pair of needle nose plier so I wouldn't hit my fingers. For every nail I got in the framing I bent three others in the process. I ended up finding a half pint sample can of wall paint that is a spot on match of the Havana wall color so I painted those nail heads after they were installed. Now they are really hard to find.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

a good air stapler will drive staples right through the aluminum. They will go through, but the issue I see is that air staples are typically a "divergent point", that is as the staple enters the material the staple legs spread out. In wood this adds to the grip strength quite a bit, and keeps them from pulling out. but in aluminum, they go through and all that holds the staple is a very thin section of aluminum. doesn't let them stick well in my experience. IMHO they should have used serrated panel nails to start with to give the something to hold in the aluminum.


----------



## zrxfishing (Sep 12, 2007)

Shoot the staples at opposing angles to help keep them from pulling out.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

zrxfishing said:


> Shoot the staples at opposing angles to help keep them from pulling out.


I wouldn't use too much angle, or the staples will deflect off the aluminum, and come back out the face.


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Has anyone used metal self-tapping screw?


----------

